# Looking for workhorse gyuto, stainless



## mark76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a 240mm gyuto. I have a 210 mm laser gyuto (Suisin Inox Honyaki). I would like my 240 mm knife to be a workhorse. For me that means sturdy, able to do heavier work than a laser. But still, I'd like it to be thin behind the edge and *almost* cut like a laser.

It should also be stainless. Semi-stainless (like Konosuke HD) is ok with me, but I'm not looking for a carbon knife in stainless cladding. (I know, that reduces my options.)

What would be your recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## dannynyc (May 3, 2013)

Carbonext, for sure. Great value, excellent semi-stainless knife.


----------



## mhlee (May 3, 2013)

What do you consider "heavier" work? 

Also, do you have a certain price point? Western vs. Wa handle? Lefty? Righty? 

I'm currently borrowing a Gesshin Uraku 240 Wa Gyuto from a friend. It's certainly sturdier than a laser, and cuts a little better than the CarboNext, is thinner than the CarboNext and is lighter and more well balanced. I can't attest as to edge retention or sharpenability, but it seems to be good as to both aspects. I'd say it cuts close to how the Suisin Inox Western cuts - cuts well, slight resistance, some stiction, but a solid, well performing knife.


----------



## Von blewitt (May 3, 2013)

Gengetsu or Gesshin Heiji from JKI


----------



## don (May 3, 2013)

+1 on the Gengetsu


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2013)

I understand the need for a heavier gyuto but you would be very surprised how much that suisin can handle. That being said I would check out the gesshin uraku line at Japanese knife imports. A friend of mine has the 240 gyuto and he is in love with it.


----------



## Mingooch (May 3, 2013)

A nice Kato


----------



## Crothcipt (May 3, 2013)

Mark how much are you willing to spend? I would agree with the Gengetsu.


----------



## Lefty (May 3, 2013)

That Rodrigue would have been perfect.


----------



## WiscoNole (May 4, 2013)

My vote goes to Blazen. Not thin, but not too thick and great edge retention. F&F has been great on the 4 that I've had. And it's one of the few western-handled gyutos that comes with a saya - and a nice one to boot.


----------



## kpeddie2010 (May 4, 2013)

good workhorse you could consider a kochi, hattori, or kanehiro. those knives have served me wellllllllllllllll


----------



## mark76 (May 4, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'll answer some questions.



> What do you consider "heavier" work?


 Well, for example, I wouldn't dare to use my Suisin Inox Honyaki to go through chicken bones. Or to open up a crab. I'd like my workhorse knife to be able to do this.



> Also, do you have a certain price point? Western vs. Wa handle? Lefty? Righty?


No preference for Western or Wa handles. I'm right handed, but all knives I have are even-beveled. No problem with uneven bevels for a right-handed person.



> I understand the need for a heavier gyuto but you would be very surprised how much that suisin can handle.


Tell me. What can it do that I don't know? :running: Should I try the chicken joint?



> Mark how much are you willing to spend?


I'm looking for a very good knife, so I'm prepared to pay for that. Say, about as much as for the Suisin, that's about $350. Cheaper is better, of course  (but quality goes over price in this case).


----------



## stevenStefano (May 4, 2013)

mark76 said:


> Thanks guys! I'll answer some questions.
> 
> Well, for example, I wouldn't dare to use my Suisin Inox Honyaki to go through chicken bones. Or to open up a crab. I'd like my workhorse knife to be able to do this.



Just get a beater knife for things like that, you'll mess up pretty much any knife doing that. I wouldn't recommend trying a chicken joint with your Suisin either. The Carbonext isn't bad, it's thin behind the edge but not flexy and it's also dead cheap


----------



## Von blewitt (May 4, 2013)

Western Deba? I wouldn't use a Japanese Gyuto for those tasks. Maybe a softer euro knife if you want a beater


----------



## mark76 (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations. I guess Gengetsu is no. 1 here. However, I'm not looking for stainless clad carbon. So how great the Gengetsu is, not an option for me in this case. Any alternatives?


----------



## Von blewitt (May 4, 2013)

Gengetsu is available in full stainless as well as stainless clad W2


----------



## mark76 (May 4, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> Gengetsu is available in full stainless as well as stainless clad W2



Ah. Didn't know that. Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 4, 2013)

Not quite. The Gengetsu comes in stainless clad white #2 or stainless clad semi stainless steel. There is still a core steel, but it is not very reactive.

Also, +1 to the semi stainless Gengetsu.

And +1 to getting a Forschner or something for hacking up crabs. I will use almost any knife to cut up chickens though. Are you cutting bone or just through joints?


----------



## mark76 (May 4, 2013)

No, just joints. I'm really looking for a workhorse gyuto. If I need to do truely heavy work, I've got some German beater knives.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 4, 2013)

Bah you can use anything to cut through chix joints.


----------



## cclin (May 4, 2013)

+1 for semi-stainless Gengetsu. I just brought one few weeks ago & able done few comparison test with my other gyuto last week. I'm very impress Gengetsu's performance, it easy become one of my top 5 all-around gyuto!! 
here is few pictures you can check Gengetsu's profile & geometry..... 
bottom-Gengetsu



right side-Gengetsu


----------



## bamin (May 4, 2013)

That Yoshikane SLD gyuto is also really good and very thin behind the edge. I'm very happy with mine, though I might be a bit hesitant to go through a crab with it. If the kurouchi damascus finish is too pricey, aframes has a normal clad version that is in the 2-300 range.


----------



## cclin (May 4, 2013)

bamin said:


> That Yoshikane SLD gyuto is also really good and very thin behind the edge. I'm very happy with mine, though I might be a bit hesitant to go through a crab with it. If the kurouchi Damascus finish is too pricey, aframes has a normal clad version that is in the 2-300 range.



Yoshikane SLD kurouchi Damascus actually have better F/F, thinner behind the edge & feel slightly better edge retention than Gengetsu!! I recommend Gengetsu not Yoshikane because Mark76 looking for semi-stainless gyuto with better value.......


----------



## bamin (May 4, 2013)

cclin said:


> Yoshikane SLD kurouchi Damascus actually have better F/F, thinner behind the edge & feel slightly better edge retention than Gengetsu!! I recommend Gengetsu not Yoshikane because Mark76 looking for semi-stainless gyuto with better value.......



Yeah, they are definitely expensive, but I saw on Aframes that there is a version from Yoshikane without the kurouchi or damascus that is priced at $239, so cheaper than the Gengetsu. It's odd though that Aframes has that style, I remember Maksim once saying that Tsuneo Yoshida did not/could not/would not make them without the kurouchi damascus. 

Here is the link:

http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.yahoo.net/yoshikane-wa-gyuto-240mm-sld-sanmai-uchi-blade-kn240.html

Though, it seems that they are sold out at the moment, but for that matter so are the Gengetsu...


----------



## WiscoNole (May 4, 2013)

I should've suggested something trendier :sad0: :razz:


----------



## ejd53 (May 7, 2013)

Not exactly a Gyuto, but really could be used to take down small trees. Mike Davis Deba :lol2:


----------



## K-Fed (May 7, 2013)

Hmmmm I don't really want to wish a hurting on anyone but wouldn't the Aritsugu A-type be a good fit here?


----------

